# Chuck in Drill press keeping coming loose



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

The chuck in my drill press keeps coming loose. Tapered shaft. Any thoughts or advice?

KR:lazy2:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The insides of the chuck is probably dirty or rusted. Simply take a hammer and tap on the top of the chuck until it comes off and thoroughly clean it out on the inside and oil it up real good. Then, tap it back on the shaft of the drill press. If that doesn't fix it a replacement chuck is fairly cheap and easy to put on.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

KR
Put your hammer back in the tool box 

How to remove and replace a drill press chuck | Video « Wonder How To

=========


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> KR
> Put your hammer back in the tool box
> 
> How to remove and replace a drill press chuck | Video « Wonder How To
> ...


Ah Bob, I think she should keep the hammer out of the tool box because that video shows the guy using the hammer to take out the chuck.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I am not sure that oiling the taper is a good idea. I agree with the video. Clean with acetone to *remove* grease or oil. Some people even use a spot of talcum powder to improve the taper holding properties.

The video shows removing and re-installing the Morse taper. Is it that what is falling out of the spindle or is your chuck falling off the other end (the Jacobs taper)?


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it is a morse taper? 12 inch delta table model drill press.

I will watch that video.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gavin

Many just strike the chuck with the hammer and that can damage the chuck if it's not done right... one small mark on the chuck ring and it will not turn..

========



gav said:


> Ah Bob, I think she should keep the hammer out of the tool box because that video shows the guy using the hammer to take out the chuck.


----------



## jeeper (Jan 9, 2011)

Hummm, I wonder which setup I have on my Ridgid. No problems thank heavens.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> The chuck in my drill press keeps coming loose. Tapered shaft. Any thoughts or advice?
> 
> KR:lazy2:


I fully agree with the video except instead of hammering the chuck back in, I place a hardwood block on the table and after winding the jaws into the chuck, I slam the quill down hard onto the block a few times, this ensures that the chuck assembly doesn't get any sideways knocks. My mill drill which is a converted standard Taiwanese 12 speed drill press initially suffered from the Morse taper dropping out due to the extra forces at play when milling. I cured this by a thorough clean followed by a minute trace of "Loctite 609" which is a super strength holding compound, used in engineering for holding large bearings in place.


----------

